# tests normal



## otto-M (Apr 24, 2012)

All my tests have come back normal and my doctor is leaning towards a viral infection. Although this can be an explanation I share many of the symptoms I have read in this forum. This is not a new thing for me I have suffered for months or perhaps even years with this fatigue and wonder if my doctor could be mistaken. When I asked if it could be ibs he stated that fatigue is not usually associated with the complaint and I have read here that many suffer from this. Any advice?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Is your worst symptom fatigue??? Do you have any bowel issues??? And what tests have you had?


----------



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

From what I have witnessed when reading the multitude of posts, tests are normal 95% of the time. All of my tests were normal but I continue to suffer. Forget the tests.


----------



## otto-M (Apr 24, 2012)

Dreyfuss said:


> From what I have witnessed when reading the multitude of posts, tests are normal 95% of the time. All of my tests were normal but I continue to suffer. Forget the tests.


thanks, I thought the same and it was the Doctors insistance that IBS doesnt cause fatigue that threw me


----------



## otto-M (Apr 24, 2012)

BQ said:


> Is your worst symptom fatigue??? Do you have any bowel issues??? And what tests have you had?


never feel like I have "finished" and persistant pain in my left lower rib cage and lower back. The tests were blood tests x 3 liver, bone, cardiac etc. plus x-rays


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok I do not think the fatigue is IBS as you are not having severe Diarrhea etc.. which can cause that kind of symptom. So perhaps the fatigue is a seperate issue? Also how have yo ubeen feeling emotionally??? Because fatigue can be a sign of depression..


----------



## otto-M (Apr 24, 2012)

BQ said:


> Ok I do not think the fatigue is IBS as you are not having severe Diarrhea etc.. which can cause that kind of symptom. So perhaps the fatigue is a seperate issue? Also how have yo ubeen feeling emotionally??? Because fatigue can be a sign of depression..


perhaps some depression is "normal" for me, I have no particular episodes of depression but am fairly fatalistic and like to think I take these things in my stride, diarreah occasionally but not in any way connected to the fatigue in my opinion, I suppose I may have to look for other causes but it did seem that many of my symptoms were echoed by ibs sufferers


----------



## otto-M (Apr 24, 2012)

Today my condition was diagnosed as "post viral fatigue syndrome" by my doctor. I realize now why I recognized so many symptoms on this IBS forum as IBS is/can be part and parcel of the PVF. I will have to manage the IBS along with the other symptoms of my condition so no harm done and I hope I can take many of the things I have learned on this forum and run with them.


----------

